# Is anyone else having trouble with Xoom?



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been trying to move money from my US bank to Mexico using Xoom since early yesterday. They cancelled my transfer for no apparent reason and I was on hold for 5 hours yesterday trying to find out what happened - long hold times due to Coronavirus, I'm told. I've been on hold for an hour this morning; they finally answered and said that I need to talk to the verifications department, and I am now on hold as they try to transfer the call to the verifications department, but it's too busy to even make the transfer!! Soon I will have to hang up to make a scheduled call. 

I'm worried because I'm down to about 1000 pesos in my account. I used OFX to transfer a larger sum on Monday but it's not scheduled to arrive until next Monday or Tuesday. Any suggestions?


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

I wired monies through Schwab two days ago without a hitch. End-to-end, it took less than a couple of hours. See if your bank has a wiring service.

Good luck.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you! Trying to avoid wire transfer fees but yes... if I am not able to get this done today, maybe I'd better do that. Has anyone used MoneyGram or one of the other non-bank services? Gracias!


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> Thank you! Trying to avoid wire transfer fees but yes... if I am not able to get this done today, maybe I'd better do that. Has anyone used MoneyGram or one of the other non-bank services? Gracias!


Transferwise is simple to set up and use. Transfers are usually fast, and they will almost always net you more pesos than Xoom or XE.


----------



## AEPCAD (Nov 5, 2020)

I started having Issues with XOOM.
I no longer am able to transfer money weather is to Elektra or my Debit Card in Citi Banamex.... They both got immediately cancelled.

My father arrived yesterday vacationing...
He was not able to transfer him self money to any of the participant partners.

I have tried discussing this with XOOM
But They want to look into it care by case by the transfer money number... I believe they are having some serious issues.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

AEPCAD said:


> My father arrived yesterday vacationing...
> He was not able to transfer him self money to any of the participant partners.


If your father is just vacationing, why would he need to use a online transfer service, rather than simply using a bank card at an ATM, which is what most people do when on vacation?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Surabi is right. In fact even people who live in Mexico often rely on ATMs. I did for the first few years I was here. Now I have a bank transfer set up between my US bank and my Mexican bank so I can just move money on line. But before that I would just get money from a US bank with at an ATM.


----------

